# hat W/ beard



## okpattyarcher (Jul 30, 2011)

Has anyone tried looming a hat with a beard attached to the front? I have a few boys that really wanted me to knit them some this past winter, but don't know how to on the looms. So was wondering if anyone had converted a pattern yet? Thanks for any info!!

Patty


----------



## cabingirl2006 (Jun 11, 2011)

try https://www.youtube.com/ loom knit hat with beard they might have one


----------



## okpattyarcher (Jul 30, 2011)

yea, I looked. All they have are knitted ones. Gonna have to figure it out on my own I guess!


----------



## Sandy Hill (Sep 5, 2012)

I searched out of curiosity and found this link.

http://coxalcollaborative.com/2013/03/27/loom-knit-bearded-hat-tutorial/


----------



## Sandy Hill (Sep 5, 2012)

Note: there are some links on Pinterest. If you are a member there just put loom beard hat into the search bar and you will see several you can link to.


----------



## okpattyarcher (Jul 30, 2011)

Managed to work one out! The mouth was the part I worried about, but turned out easy! Made it doll size, but now I will be able to do them for the boys!! Thank you both for your replys!!!


----------



## Cheyenne2u (Nov 27, 2011)

okpattyarcher said:


> Managed to work one out! The mouth was the part I worried about, but turned out easy! Made it doll size, but now I will be able to do them for the boys!! Thank you both for your replys!!!


Now that you have worked it out...how about sharing with us your pattern! 

I would like to learn how to do this, all I have come up with is make the hat on the loom and somehow crochet the beard on - but I don't crochet :roll:


----------



## okpattyarcher (Jul 30, 2011)

Sorry Cheyenne2u! I have been so busy with my littles sports I have not even picked up my loom or looked at KP! I will be getting back to it soon, and will write out my pattern. Hope it turns out as well in a larger size as it did in doll size!


----------



## Cheyenne2u (Nov 27, 2011)

okpattyarcher said:


> Sorry Cheyenne2u! I have been so busy with my littles sports I have not even picked up my loom or looked at KP! I will be getting back to it soon, and will write out my pattern. Hope it turns out as well in a larger size as it did in doll size!


 :thumbup: Thanks!

I fully understand, same around here!


----------

